# Nvidia Treibereinstellungen optimal wählen | G-Sync



## amer_der_erste (6. März 2017)

*Nvidia Treibereinstellungen optimal wählen | G-Sync*

Hallo zusammen,

was sind die _richtigen_ Settings damit G-Sync optimal läuft?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen wählen..*

Du sagst es ja schon: Deine GPU kann da in bestimmten Szenen nicht mehr stemmen.


----------



## yingtao (6. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen wählen..*

Wenn du den Dreifach-Puffer für V-Sync einschaltest ist es normal das die FPS variabel bleibt. Die GPU hat halt noch ein drittes Bild als Reserve welches an den Bildschirm gesendet werden kann wodurch die FPS nicht schlagartig auf 30 FPS runter geht. Wenn du entweder 60 oder 30 FPS haben willst musst du den Dreifach-Puffer wieder ausschalten.  Generell würde ich die Einstellungen im Treiber auf Standard lassen. Nur Texturfilterung auf hohe Qualität und V-Sync auf Schnell stellen damit Fast-Sync genutzt wird (im Spiel V-Sync ausschalten).


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen wählen | kurze Ruckler  festgestellt*

Mir fällt auf, dass es in manchen Games sporadisch zu einem kurzen Ruckler kommt.
Keine Ahnung ob mir dass jetzt auffällt weil aktuell werder Free- noch G-sync nutze.
Wie kann ich das lösen?


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen wählen | kurze Ruckler  festgestellt*

Lass einfach alles auf Standard. Klicke auf "Wiederherstellen", dann auf Übernehmen und lass es gut sein. Es gibt keinen Grund, irgend etwas an den Einstellungen zu ändern, wenn du nicht gezielt irgend etwas bewirken willst.

Die Tatsache, dass deine FPS bei aktivem Vsync nicht auf 30 FPS absacken, sobald 60 FPS nicht gehalten werden ist seit mindestens 15 Jahren Standard. Nvidia erzwingt seit ich denken kann schon immer Triple Buffering, wobei das die spiele eh schon von Haus aus machen. Den effekt, den du beschreibst hab ich vielleicht mal vor 5 Jahren in einem einzigen Spiel gesehen, seitdem nicht mehr.  Wie kommst du darauf, dass das so sein müsste? Irgendwo gelesen, oder selbst getestet?

Die Triple Buffering Option im Treiber ist übrigens nur für OpenGL Anwendungen gedacht und zeigt unter DirectX keinerlei Wirkung. Wie gesagt, lass einfach alles auf Standardeinstellung!
Und nein, das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich dir nicht zutrauen würde, sämtliche Optionen zu verstehen. Ich habe mich ewigkeiten mit den Settings befasst und kenne die Funktion eines jeden einzelnen Reglers bis ins Detail.
Aber es macht einfach keinen Sinn, Global irgend was an diesen Einstellungen zu ändern.

Man kann beim ein oder anderen Spiel mal Anisotrope Filterung erzwingen (was mit vorsicht zu genießen ist, da manche Texturen gerne mal überfiltert werden und dann flimmern), den HighQuality AF-Modus nutzen, Clamp erzwingen oder den Inputlag mit reduzieren der Prerendered Frames beeinflussen, aber keine einzige dieser Funktionen sollte dauerhaft aktiv sein. Hier etwas zu ändern macht nur dann Sinn, wenn das Spiel nicht so arbeitet, wie man es sich wünscht.


EDIT: Du kennst das mit dem Absacken der FPS auf 30 von Far Cry 4? 
Okay, in dem Spiel gibt es aber zwei verschiedene Vsync Modi, die man ingame wählen kann. Man kann entweder TripleBuffering nutzen, oder DoubleBuffering erzwingen. Bei dir ist wohl letzteres aktiv.
Leider ist die beschreibung ingame nicht wirklich verständlich.


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen wählen | kurze Ruckler  festgestellt*

Okay ich werde heute den Treiber mit DDU entfernen und dann den vorletzten [GR Wildlands] GameReady Treiber installieren.


----------



## amer_der_erste (28. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen optimal wählen | G-Sync*

Was sind die _richtigen_ Settings damit G-Sync optimal läuft?

& woran kann es liegen dass meine Maus mit G-Sync in _GR Wildlands_ / _Division_ sich sehr lagy "anfühlt" und ohne wieder sehr direkt?


----------



## Pedro89 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen optimal wählen | G-Sync*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Was sind die _richtigen_ Settings damit G-Sync optimal läuft?
> 
> & woran kann es liegen dass meine Maus mit G-Sync in _GR Wildlands_ / _Division_ sich sehr lagy "anfühlt" und ohne wieder sehr direkt?



Das Problem hab ich auch, bei deaktiviertem G-Sync ist alles gut. 
Jemand eine Lösung, oder den Grund dafür parat?


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. April 2017)

*AW: Nvidia Treibereinstellungen optimal wählen | G-Sync*



Pedro89 schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich auch, bei deaktiviertem G-Sync ist alles gut.
> Jemand eine Lösung, oder den Grund dafür parat?



Keiner eine Idee?


----------

